# Tournament lake Harding West Point Oliver



## wthunter11 (Aug 21, 2015)

I know it's last minute. We have a tournament on 8/22/15 fishing the lakes above. Leave from city marina on lake Oliver. Anymore info contact choppy7064642738


----------

